# Surf Sinkers



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a sinker mold for surf sinkers? I want to make 6oz to 10oz sinkers with the stainless steel/brass legs. I've gone the DIY route with the pipe and drill holes for the wire and then fill it with lead, but want to make some nicer/professional (off the shelf looking) ones that are not encased in a pipe. 

Thanks

G-Man


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Surf Sinker/Sand Sinker Mold*

Blacktip,
I looked for a Surf Sinker [Sand Sinker] mold for years. I finally met a guy who told
me how to make one.
It requires a Drill Press and a Table Saw. The mold I made turns out 6 oz Sand 
Sinkers about 2 ever 5 to 7 minutes...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*Surf Sinker/Sand Sinker Mold*

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I have a bunch of lead you can have if you make me some.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

You need a couple pieces of 1" thick aluminum bar stock about 4" wide and 6-12" long (depending how many you want to pour). Line them up and clamp, then drill a 17/64" hole through both at each corner and bolt up with 1/4" thru bolts. Then place in a drill press vise on it's side and drill a hole just big enough to fit 4 strands of whatever size wire you are planning to use all the way through centered on the seam between the 2 plates. Next get a 3/4" and drill down from one side however far needed for the weight you need. You can do a calculation of depth X 2.9 = weight in ounces (3/4" dia hole). Bolt it up, lay your wire in, pour, allow to cool, unbolt and remove, go fishing.


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Category5 said:


> You need a couple pieces of 1" thick aluminum bar stock about 4" wide and 6-12" long (depending how many you want to pour). Line them up and clamp, then drill a 17/64" hole through both at each corner and bolt up with 1/4" thru bolts. Then place in a drill press vise on it's side and drill a hole just big enough to fit 4 strands of whatever size wire you are planning to use all the way through centered on the seam between the 2 plates. Next get a 3/4" and drill down from one side however far needed for the weight you need. You can do a calculation of depth X 2.9 = weight in ounces (3/4" dia hole). Bolt it up, lay your wire in, pour, allow to cool, unbolt and remove, go fishing.


happen to have one of these for sale?


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

wow i didnt work quite that hard on mine. i used 2" wide 5/8" thick steel barstock to make mine. i cut 2 pieces 8" long clamped them together drilled a 5/16" hole in each end to bolt them together with, then stood it on edge and drilled five 3/4" holes 1 1/2" deep. i use old copper wire 10ga. or 12ga. depending on the weight i am makeing. i start with a peice of wire about 14" long, fold it in half and twist it tightly. then fold the ends back up towards the loop making sure the bend is tight enough to go into a 3/4" hole then i fold a 7" piece in half and place them both in the hole so that they form a cross at the bottom and fit snug. after some practice getting the bends right so they wont fall over while pouring the lead it takes me about 5 minutes to make and pour them. btw i have never had to remove the bolts, the lead shriks enough as it cools and they fall out freely. vary the depth of the lead you pour and use heavier wire for larger weights.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Try this link. maybe what you're looking for

http://www.barlowstackle.com/Do-It-Claw-Sinker-Molds-P304.aspx

I use the 234 and the 910 the only thing is that you may have to drill out the hole for the spider legs to fit your needs.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's some pictures of my molds and there's two sizes I make. The small has stainless legs for up to 25lb test ( finger mullet up to 6'') and the bigger will be used up to 80lb line (6/0 and 5lb baits down). Anything bigger I use break away weights. The grabbing capacity is not totally in the weight of the surf sinker but the strength of the wire. Most of my freinds have over kill on the lead use and they too have gone to focus on the wire instead.
The molds are drilled out of alumin. plates.








The wires are pre shaped and held by hand when pouring lead.








The bigger one is about 5onc. and I have a hard time bringing in with a 4/0 and 50lb test. 







Hopes this helps out a little.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

That's it!!! That's what I'm looking for... Thanks, BigBob

Blacktip Shark



BigBobTx said:


> Try this link. maybe what you're looking for
> 
> http://www.barlowstackle.com/Do-It-Claw-Sinker-Molds-P304.aspx
> 
> I use the 234 and the 910 the only thing is that you may have to drill out the hole for the spider legs to fit your needs.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!!! That's something to look into... I just need to get my hands on some aluminum stock and a drill press.

Blacktip Shark


johnmyjohn said:


> Here's some pictures of my molds and there's two sizes I make. The small has stainless legs for up to 25lb test ( finger mullet up to 6'') and the bigger will be used up to 80lb line (6/0 and 5lb baits down). Anything bigger I use break away weights. The grabbing capacity is not totally in the weight of the surf sinker but the strength of the wire. Most of my freinds have over kill on the lead use and they too have gone to focus on the wire instead.
> The molds are drilled out of alumin. plates.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

just sketch it out and go to a small machine shop, it wont cost much if you don't rush them and want it right now


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Visit your local metal scrapyard or welding suppy and get the plate and use something as simple as a table top drill press like I did. Select the drill bit to the size weight you want and drill it as deep as you want the weight to be long. Gouge out the area for the eye wire and you'll have a mold that'll last you at least 30 years so far.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Also remember, the lead is just a small part of the holding strength. Look at the quarter in my picture to give you a sizing start, the large surf weight with stiff copper wire will snap 50lb mono trying to pull it loose.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

use ss rod from the welding supply it comes in about 30-36" pieces

, not copper wire the copper won't hold up

and use a fan to blow the lead fumes away from you , they are toxic


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Blacktip Shark said:


> Thanks for the pics!!! That's something to look into... I just need to get my hands on some aluminum stock and a drill press.
> 
> Blacktip Shark


I have a drill press......but not the right bits....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whats the best way to melt the lead?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Whats the best way to melt the lead?


In a small pot that it is easy to pour from, one with one of those little lips on it and do it outside...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a large chunk of lead about 60lbs. What is the best way to cut it into small peices.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have a large chunk of lead about 60lbs. What is the best way to cut it into small peices.


saw.......or maybe a hammer and chisel..


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have a large chunk of lead about 60lbs. What is the best way to cut it into small peices.


a hand axe


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

lead don't saw worth a dam n


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Category5 said:


> a hand axe


X2


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Or a cutting torch.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Use a propane torch to melt off what you want into what you're going to use to pour with. This will help heat and melt the lead quicker.


----------



## saltyfeet (Mar 19, 2009)

the stainless wire does last longer but is harder to bend. I like the copper wire better because i lose less weights due to breakoff. when a wire breaks i throw the weight in the pot pick out the copper and pour a new weight, actually i usually make 30 or so at a time.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Friggin rookies! All of you!


----------



## BigArt (Apr 20, 2011)

*Surf weights*

I make these surf weights and sell them for :
2oz - $1.25
3oz -$1.50
4oz - $1.75
5.5 oz -$ 2.00
8oz - $2.50
I use only 316 SS wire and I can make atleast 150 a day if need be .
I also make these sizes without the legs for $3.00 a pound . With a min. purchase of 5lbs. But thats quite a few weights ! So just send me a pm and put your orders in if you need any .
I dont think any body can beat these prices!!
I am making weights all this week !


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Torpedo said:


> Friggin rookies! All of you!


Really? I want to thank you sir for taking time to share such pertinent info with the board. Without your contribution this thread would go nowhere.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Really? I want to thank you sir for taking time to share such pertinent info with the board. Without your contribution this thread would go nowhere.


 FS, if you are needing to cut some lead as suggested earlier use a blow torch to melt off the amount needed or I have used a port a band and a bottle of soapy water to keep the blade cool while cuttting. If the blade heats up any the teeth will be plugged by the melting lead. Good luck


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone want to sell there spiderweight mold?


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a bank sinker mold lying around the house and just experimented a bit and got some made. They work fine, used them this past weekend.

Blacktip Shark


----------

